# Uber support is hopeless



## Jamesteng2010

3 days ago, I got a sms from uber number, which says my car has been cancelled for many times and give me a link to explain, meanwhile , 2 days ago, actually when I tried to renew the GTP, GTP service staff also says that, so I think maybe it is true, so I found a time to click a link , that link give me an exactly same Uber driver login page, after I typed my user/pwd , it gave me error. 

1 day later I got email from Uber again says my account has been logged from another device, I checked , it is from another country, then I realized my account has been hacked as yesterday that link. I changed my password immediately . but soon, I got my account can not go online, always says I need to contact support....

Since yesterday morning I contact with uber support, so far 30 hours past, they helped nothing, just says they are investigating...., I called so many times, always this answer, nothing help. 


So bad service....


----------



## Jack Malarkey

See:









Uber’s security alert regarding a prevalent scam


Be very wary if you receive a call or message on behalf of the rider by their purported relative asking for your mobile number so the rider can send you more specific information about their pickup location. It’s likely to be part of a scam and drivers are falling victim to it (including in...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## DA08

Aganze said:


> Hi dear
> 
> My uber eat partner account has blocked I don't know why, please I need you to unblock my account


Oh dear.... Neil 

What happened this time?


----------



## Immoralized

Jamesteng2010 said:


> 3 days ago, I got a sms from uber number, which says my car has been cancelled for many times and give me a link to explain, meanwhile , 2 days ago, actually when I tried to renew the GTP, GTP service staff also says that, so I think maybe it is true, so I found a time to click a link , that link give me an exactly same Uber driver login page, after I typed my user/pwd , it gave me error.
> 
> 1 day later I got email from Uber again says my account has been logged from another device, I checked , it is from another country, then I realized my account has been hacked as yesterday that link. I changed my password immediately . but soon, I got my account can not go online, always says I need to contact support....
> 
> Since yesterday morning I contact with uber support, so far 30 hours past, they helped nothing, just says they are investigating...., I called so many times, always this answer, nothing help.
> 
> 
> So bad service....


Good luck with your account. I can't even get hundred dollars instant withdrawal that I made at the start of the month and it coming up towards the end of this month


----------

